# Dealership nonsense!



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I went to the dealership to fix the problem that I had mentioned in one of my previous threads. My parking sensors are basically always on and if you so much as pass by an obstacle or another car during rush hour it will activate, kill the music and start beeping. The parking sensor button dismisses the current beeping but does not turn it off completely.
*
What they told me in the dealership:
"We had this problem on all the new Audi models from TT to Q8. The issue of over sensitive parking sensors is not unknown to us. There is a fix around it (my request was to turn the parking sensors off and have them only activate when reversing or pressing the parking sensor button). But we cannot do that while the car is under warranty!!"*

_Any comments?
If I take an OBD11 what to do and where to look for this feature myself?
Did anyone else hear that tampering with OBD11 is a warranty issue?_

TDLR:
Dealership doesn't want to turn off my parking sensors so they only worn when in reverse or when I press the button. Saying warranty issues.
How can I do it myself?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Warranty issue sounds like nonsense to me.

Worst case scenario - you fiddle with something using VCDS or OBD11, and subsequently cause some problem that you request the dealership remedy under warranty. So then the dealership spend considerable amount of time investigating your "problem", only to discover it was your own fault for mis-configuring the car yourself in the first place. Then I expect you might be on a sticky wicket.

Of course if you are sensible you thoroughly document your changes and make sure that any issues that arise aren't your own doing before submitting a warranty claim.

Have dome quite a few VCDS tweaks on my MK3, and no problem getting quite a few (unrelated) issues fixed under warranty. Dealership either don't notice, or don't care.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Had this happen on my new TTS a few times and thought it was odd but nothing other than that really. It's not been a massive issue having only happened 3 times in the first 600 miles of ownership (and I commute a lot in it) and seems to happen when you are approaching a stopped vehicle and you are still travelling quite quickly (IE, its speed/distance related)

I have noticed though, in the Settings menu there is the ability to turn off the "automatic" turning on of the front sensors - if that makes sense.

I had front sensors on my outgoing BMW but they had to be manually turned on for the front which I thought at the time was a bit of a pain but if the TTS plays up more frequently at least I know I can turn the "feature" off.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

pcbb
I dont know what to tell you. I am quite frankly fed up with Audi services. I am thinking of borrowing someones OBD11 and hopping that someone will tell me what is the proper way to do this.

Rukka
That is strange! I dont have that! I have regular TT 2.0 Quattro and the only things I have are
Front, rear frequency/volume and entertainment fader

Can you maybe take a picture of this setting?

Mine reacts basically every time you pass by another car on its side, if stationary and a pedestrian starts crossing in front of your car a little bit closer than usual, when trying to make a tight squeeze in a one way street where on both sides cars parked (just like in UK).
Problem is that the sensors are always active!! That aint right. No car I had did this.
Its supposed to only work when reversing or when you press the damn button on the dash (next to hazard blinkers).


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> pcbbc
> I dont know what to tell you. I am quite frankly fed up with Audi services. I am thinking of borrowing someones OBD11 and hopping that someone will tell me what is the proper way to do this.


I am sure you are. To me it seems like they cannot be bothered to help.

Would be happy to code anything you want with my VCDS FoC, although:
a) I don't know how to do this off hand - perhaps there is something in the "bits and bytes" coding thread?
b) No idea where you are located - it's helpful if you update your forum profile with a rough location.

Answering my own question - a) - *Yes there is:*
-Disable auto engaging parking sensors in traffic
They'll automatically turn on when you put in R or press the sensors' button (thanks to ... for the update)
Unit 10
Security access 71679
Coding
Byte 3
Disable bit 4

Let me know if you're somewhere where I might be able to help.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

pcbbc
Thank you!! You've done quite enough already! This is of huge help! Thanks.
Sadly I live in Slovenia but due to my jobs nature I zig zag between at least 5 different countries. 
Im definitely not in UK 
I appreciate all the help you've provided so far


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Also RuKKa made a very interesting point about this feature.
Can anyone else with "regular TT" (TDI, 2.0 or 1.8 ) try to find this "automatic front parking sensors feature"

I have a feeling that this is a feature most likely for TTS or RS only.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> I have a feeling that this is a feature most likely for TTS or RS only.


I would think more likely to be production date related.
So added to the VC/parking sensor system as an additional feature somewhere during the production run.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Probably past this now but as you asked, here's what you get on later cars with front sensors:

A button on the console to turn them on and off (can't remember if this affects the menu setting below):


And the menu options:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> Probably past this now but as you asked, here's what you get on later cars with front sensors:
> 
> A button on the console to turn them on and off (can't remember if this affects the menu setting below):
> 
> ...


Never late to contribute mate, 
Yes that is exactly what I do not have. 
I have the button ofc. But that doesn't turn off the sensors. It inly functions as a way to dismiss current beeping/accidental activation. In my case at least.
Give it 2 more streets and it will activate again if faced with cramp space or a car near by.

Now I can try to press this button while the car is stationary and in menu to see if this option appears for me.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Phazer beat me to it.

Thats the setting I was talking about.

Out of interest OP, what year is your car? (sorry if I've missed this in the thread)

Maybe they added the setting to later models as a workaround?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukka said:


> Phazer beat me to it.
> 
> Thats the setting I was talking about.
> 
> ...


Dudes stop apologizing! There is no such thing as too late to answer or help. You've all been wonderful so far! 

Rukka my model year is 2015 January (that is the date of first registration). Is there a way to check this?

P.s- look how mine has the same menu (notice the distinct lack of this feature). Software version 0884.

P.s 2- phazer. I tried today, my park assist button only: turns on the sensors and dismisses current beeping or activation. Doenst turn them of in the long run at all.
Such a stupid thing if you ask me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes you can check by looking at the VIN number. 10th Char tells you the MY.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> P.s- look how mine has the same menu (notice the distinct lack of this feature). Software version 0884.
> 
> P.s 2- phazer. I tried today, my park assist button only: turns on the sensors and dismisses current beeping or activation. Doenst turn them of in the long run at all.
> Such a stupid thing if you ask me.


Oh! That's a pain. Interestingly I had this activate today, approaching some stationery traffic a little hotter than I would normally and as I slowed to about 5mph it activated. Hitting the button cancels as per your car but doesn't change the menu option (the one missing from your car).

First time it's happened so nowhere near like yours, perhaps they changed the thresholds for activation too?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > P.s- look how mine has the same menu (notice the distinct lack of this feature). Software version 0884.
> ...


I have a very very very very narrow entrance to my buildings garage. It doesn't matter if I approach and enter it faster that I should (because I have trained myself with the sizes and possibilities with the entrance) or slowly. The park sensors will activate every time.

These morons had a solution to simply turn off the entertainment fader. Which means that I have to manually lower my volume of music down like its a car from the 90s' with after market park sensors.
It astounds me the sheer stupidity and incompetence with Audi in general.

As for model year mine is Jan 2015 from my registration card (1st registered date). I heard that the first major change in hardware or software was 2016.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Yes you can check by looking at the VIN number. 10th Char tells you the MY.


Hello Toshiba, glad to have you chime in mate. MY 10th char is letter F. Whatever that means.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

F is 2015


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure if the software update will fix that or not (give me the option to have the automatic on off sensors). The previous owner told me that he updated the firmware from 0169 to 0884. But saw no changes to any functionality, not even speed of UI.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The volume for your front sensor is set to Medium - can you not just set it to Off ?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> The volume for your front sensor is set to Medium - can you not just set it to Off ?


Hello ZephyR2,
I can but there are few things to consider:
1. That would defeat the purpose of having them in my car to begin with. Also relying on that parking graph alone is not recommended. Since it doesn't represent the distances with its outer lines very correctly. Meaning that it shows as if you are 2cm away from your obstacle when in reality you have another 30cm at least.

2. The front sensors are not the only issue that I face. All of the sensors (back, side and front) activate when in dense traffic, another car passes by me a little bit closer. Or when driving in suburb streets where cars are parked on both sides of the road so you are kinda mingling between them. Turning off front sensor volume is just 1 of 3 sensors that make this problem (front,back side)

Dealership suggested something similar but that's kinda like solving the problem by removing the sensors. No sensors no problem.
If that makes sense?


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

phazer said:


> Probably past this now but as you asked, here's what you get on later cars with front sensors:
> 
> A button on the console to turn them on and off (can't remember if this affects the menu setting below):
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I've got an aftermarket RS grill and the parking sensors randomly activating has been driving me crazy. I had the bumper off at the weekend and pulled the sensor support brackets off and made new ones using an old A5 bumper I had lying about which improved things but didn't fix it completely.

Can't remember seeing the option to turn off auto activation before but had my software updated recently and it's there now - such an easy solution. Thanks.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

jeebsy said:


> I've got an aftermarket RS grill and the parking sensors randomly activating has been driving me crazy. I had the bumper off at the weekend and pulled the sensor support brackets off and made new ones using an old A5 bumper I had lying about which improved things but didn't fix it completely.
> 
> Can't remember seeing the option to turn off auto activation before but had my software updated recently and it's there now - such an easy solution. Thanks.


@jeebsy
I also have this issue.
And I dont have the menu option to turn off automatic sensor activation. *What MY is your car and what MMI version of software you have now?
*
Mine is MY15 and 1339 MMI.
Would be nice to have this feature appear.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the RS replica grills are made in two versions, the one with the bottom "step" and the other without, this type has the parking sensor slots that point too much toward the road, that's why the sensors are constantly activated


----------

